# Una bella giornata di m...



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

Ho passato una nottataccia.
sentivo la febbre che si alzava e abbassava tipo montagne russe, quindi avevo freddo. caldo. Di nuovo freddo. E ancora caldo.
Ho bevuto come un cammello e ridacchiavo pure un pò sentendo l'acqua nella pancia fare _blob blob_ ogni volta che mi muovevo per avere un minimo di pace dai dolori muscolari che non hanno risparmiato nemmeno una cellula.
Alle due è tornato Mattia, ero tipo non morto, o diversamente viva che è meglio.
E' venuto in camera, ha spostato quattro gatti che si erano auto nominati infermieri della sottoscritta e non mi hanno mollato un  attimo.
-Sei bianchissima Tebe..-
-.......-
-No, sei proprio bianca. E hai gli occhi rossi.- mi tocca -Cazzo ma scotti di brutto.- mi prende per le spalle, tenta di sollevarmi. 
Dolore. -Matta per favore...-
-Andiamo in ospedale.-
-....a fare..... cosa?-
-Non lo so! Ma tu hai sempre questo atteggiamento fatalista nei confronti delle cose e che..-

CVD.
E' andato in picco.
E ha cominciato a triturarmi i coglioni sul fatto che non ha mai conosciuto nessuno che quando ha la febbre non prende niente, che quando ha il raffreddore non prende niente, che quando ha qualsiasi cazzo va dal medico a discutere e quindi risulta difficile curarmi e bla bla bla.

Ad un certo punto mi sembrava di stare ai confini della realtà.
Cioè. Stavo come i pazzi, ma nulla di diverso da una che ha 38 e passa di febbre, con i classici dolori influenzali eccetera e lui a cagarmi il cazzo addirittura su un operazione che avevo fatto al ginocchio qualche anno fa.

Mi operano alla rotula. Tutto ok. Alla sera arriva l'infermiera con il silottone di anti dolorifico. Io la guardo e dico -Non mi serve grazie.- e ho continuato a leggere il libro.
-Non le fa male?-
-Si, ma una cosa assolutamente normale. Nulla di fastidioso.-
-Non è possibile. Tutti fanno l'anti dolorifico.-
-Non sto facendo l'eroe. Le sto dicendo che non mi fa male in maniera fastidiosa, quindi se non mi fa male perchè devo prendere un anti dolorifico?-
Mattia, che era in compressione da prima dell'operazione (quando sono uscita dalla sala operatoria è praticamente svenuto sulla mia barella e l'infermiera che mi riportava in camera mi disse che aveva dovuto stare con lui perchè era sclerato e nella saletta dei parenti stava facendo andare in paranoia tutti.....Conosco bene),è esploso.
-E' inutile discutere con lei, sa? Non c'è verso. Ma è colpa della sua famiglia. Tutti medici. Li dovrebbe vedere. Avrebbero lavorato bene in germania qualche anno fa. E si. Non si deve stupire se non vuole l'anti dolorifico lo vede come un veleno in vena. ma d'altronde, quando cresci con dei genitori che se hai la febbre aspettano che passi o ti mettono i punti senza nemmeno quasi farti l'anestesia...non è che puoi pretendere no? Pensi. In casa nostra ci saranno si e no quattro medicine e rigorosamente comprate da lei,  e io devo comprarmi la tachipirina al mercato nero e nasconderla perchè se me la trova comincia a farmi delle filippiche che non ha idea...Un giorno mi sono azzardato a comprare il visks medinait e non ha idea che guerra che è uscita.-
-Mattia...prendi la tachipirina quando hai 37 e due di febbre... e sai come la penso su tutti i medicinali per il rafrreddore. Poi sei libero di avvelenarti come vuoi. Curassero almeno. ma sono solo sintomaci...-
-Vede come fa? E se io non sopporto i sintomi? No. Li devo  sopportare perchè la piccola chimica qui ti fa lo spiegone di tutto e..-
-No mattia non è così.-
-Certo...perchè discutere con te di medicine e cure? meno male che non hai fatto il medico. Poso solo dire questo...-
Inutile dire che dopo questo simpatico siparietto l'infermiera saprì e non tornò più in camera.

Quindi stanotte ha tirato fuori sta filippica mentre ero diversamente viva nel letto rantolante dal dolore.
Quando gli ho fatto il dito medio ha smesso ed è entrato in modalità tenera.
Mi ha massaggiata tutta, testa compresa poi mi sono mezza addormentata solo che lui ogni tanto mi toccava e io mi svegliavo.
Volevo chiedergli di smetterla ma  lo faceva per controllare la mia temperatura, quindi.
Non ho dormito niente, ma almeno gli è passato il picco.

Poi stamattina mi hanno chiamata dall'ufficio perchè Manager mi ha cercata.
Che mandasse una mail.
da domani in poi magari...

Che palle devo andare a restaurarmi...
Flap da presidiare...

















Non ce la posso fare ma devo.
tanto, come dice Leda, me lo sento. Fallirete tutti.



Oggi sono in pensiero positivo, si nota?:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

Il mio avatar ha terremotato le onnipotenze di molti, vedo. Bene, bene 

Detto questo, giù a testa bassa nella mischia.
Falliremo tutti, ma venderemo cara la fottuta pellaccia


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4459 ha detto:
			
		

> Il mio avatar ha terremotato le onnipotenze di molti, vedo. Bene, bene
> 
> Detto questo, giù a testa bassa nella mischia.
> *Falliremo tutti, ma venderemo cara la fottuta pellaccia *


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

un conto è l'abuso di medicinali, un altro usarli quando serve.
superati i 38 la tachirina la prendo ,se ho molto dolore  l'antidolorifico se c'è un 'infezione l'antibiotico.
facci sapere cosa ti dice il dottore e segui le cure che eventualmente ti darà


----------



## Disaule (17 Luglio 2012)

Ma, adesso, stai meglio?
a parte la febbre, il resto come va?


----------



## Nameless (17 Luglio 2012)

povera tebina, rimettiti presto


----------



## Disaule (17 Luglio 2012)

a mo' di consolazione
io sono del partito che la febbre è una risposta naturale del corpo e se non va oltre i 40 e uno vanneggia, meglio prendere niente

gli altri dolori invece non sono proprio 'naturali'... quindi si curano, se possibile...


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

sì però è un partito che si può permettere magari di perdere un giorno di lavoro cosa che la sottoscritta non può fare.
aspettare che le difese immunitarie facciano il loro lavoro, ammesso che lo facciano, richiede tempo e per molti è un lusso


----------



## Disaule (17 Luglio 2012)

Vero. Purtroppo.
Ma ormai anche la malattia è un lusso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

Ohi, ho letto adesso che non stai bene. Cara la mia fanatica bio, per la cistite ti consiglio i flavonoidi ai semi di pompelmo... non hanno controindicazioni, vanno bene pure per la candida che potrebbe associarsi. Io non sono un medico, ma hai i sintomi classici della presenza di mini calcoli renali: male ai reni ,infiammazione delle vie urinarie, febbre, vomito. Forse sei leggermente immunodepressa visto il periodo stressante e il caldo. Mi sa che ti tocca farti visitare, Tebina.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

Dai Tebe vedrai che è niente


----------

